# Two more roughneck pics



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Finally figured out what the logs are for:

















-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

helllll yeah


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, that beast stuns me every time you post new pics









Do you have news about the sex of your newly adopted monitor?
And are you going to keep them in one enclosure once the time's right?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

oooooooooooooooooo nice pic man!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

whoa never seen one of those before but i like it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam your rough neck is looking nice and fat
how is the hissing roaches going


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice pics....it sure is a fatty


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

> Do you have news about the sex of your newly adopted monitor?


Another male.



> And are you going to keep them in one enclosure once the time's right?


A friend is going to buy one of them, I think I may just keep one as a pet and find something else to try to breed (the _prasinus_-complex tree monitors look nice). So, no.



> how is the hissing roaches going


Fairly well, I have a bunch of 1/2" nymphs. It will be several months before the colony is large enough that I can safely feed off mature animals.



> nice pics....it sure is a fatty


It's squashed against the log, which tends to skew things a bit. Still, he is a bit on the heavy side.

Thank you for your compliments.

-PK


----------

